# C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips



## Dwayne1988 (15. April 2012)

*C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Da es hier sicher noch einige Red Alert Spieler gibt dachte mal das einen kleinen Thread mit ein paar Lösungen raushaue. Zumindest spart man sich auch die suche nach lösungen hier im forum.

*Red Alert*:

Download: Vollversion: Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot - Download - CHIP Online
Hilfe für leute wo das Setup streikt bei der alten CD: Alarmstufe Rot unter Windows Vista spielen - Bilder - CHIP Online
Tip bei leuten die Pixel Fehler haben bei Red alert ist es vor Spielstart die Bildschirmauflösung auf dem Desktop zu öffnen und anschliessend das Spiel zu starten.

*Red Alert 2:

*Wer Red Alert 2 im Lan Spielen möchte wird wohl entäuscht sein da es nicht mehr unter unter Vista/7 wohl functioniert.
Um das problem zu beheben muss folgendes getan werden.
1: Folgenden Patch besorgen --> http://www.getdriver.com/downloads/komku/ts_ra2_lanpatch_1_00-komku.blogspot.com-.zip
2: Die zip Datei entpacken
3: Die wsock32.dll kopieren
4: Die wsock32.dll in Stammverzeichnis von Red Alert 2 einfügen.
Nun sollte eigentlich der Netzwerk Modus von Red Alert 2 wieder functionieren.
Getestet unter Win 7 Home premium 64Bit mit C&C - Die ersten 10 Jahre.

*Red Alert 3:

*Wer Red Alert 3 besitzt und mal gerne wieder den Klassiker Red Alert 1 auf Basis von Red Alert 3 spielen mag sei mit dieser Mod bestens bedient:
The Red Alert: Download


*C&C Sammlung die ersten 10 Jahre:*
Wer C&C nicht besitzt sollte mal z.B bei amazon vorbeischauen da gibt es C&C die ersten 10 Jahre.
Worin man folgende teile für knapp 20 euronen bekommt.

Command & Conquer Operation Tibirian Sun

 Command & Conquer Operation Tibirian Sun: Feuersturm (EP)

 Command & Conquer Renegade

 Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2

 Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2: Yuris Rache (EP)

 Command & Conquer Generäle

 Command & Conquer Generäle: Die Stunde Null (EP)

Einen Patch gibt es auch für die Sammlung: PC: Command & Conquer: Die ersten 10 Jahre bei 4players.de: Spieletipps, Berichte, News, Downloads und Forum zum PC-Sonstiges Command & Conquer: Die ersten 10 Jahre​


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. April 2012)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Also Red Alert und Red Alert 2 kann man eigentlich problemlos unter 7 installieren. Das einzige was man braucht um es online spielen zu können ist XWIS bzw. die wolapi.dll. Alles zu finden unter strike-team.net und xwis.net. Es geht nicht anders, da logischer Weise die Server von Westwood schon ewig nicht funktionieren bzw. abgeschaltet worden sind.
Als Kauftipp kann ich eher den MM um die Ecke empfehlen, da kostet die Anniversary Edition ein 10er. Ansonsten solltest vllt. noch die Patches direkt verlinken, das jeder bescheid weiß. 
Gruß

P.S.: Ändere mal deinen Titel in "Problemlösungen und Tips für C&C Red Alert 1 - 3" oder "Red Alert 1 bis 3 - Tips und Tricks" oder so. Jedenfalls mit ordentlich Stil


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Und wie bekommt ihr Generäle 1 zum laufen unter Win 7 64 bit ????


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Ok OK , ich habs gefunden ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Hallo leute .. heute habe ich wieder Cuc rausgekramt .

Nach einer erfolgreichen installation würde ich gerne red Alert spielen .. 

leider bekomme ich nach start NEGATIVE Farben dargestellt ... Menü ist gelb , der schatten auf der Map weiss .. 

Ich sitze seit 4 stunden am PC und bekomm die kacke nicht hin ..alle Vorschläge die ich bekahm sinnlos .

-Als Admin installieren und versuchen in verschiedene einstellungen zu testen .
-2 monitor abgeklemmt .
-16 bit einstellung bringt auch nicht 
-rechtsklick desktop und das fenster auflassen mit auflösungen ,bringt mir nur das der schatten statt weiss ist- leicht Baby-Blau
-Explorer beenden im spiel, bringt rein gar nichts .
-RA config exe einstellungen bringen auch nichts ..
-DOSBOX will eine CD haben ??? komm da nicht weiter ... 
- hatte jetzt gerade eben noch ein patch installiert für C und C 10 jahre . es war der 1.2 patch ... auch nichts gebracht .
-Hintergrundbild von meinem desktop hatte ich schwarz gelassen und problem war nicht gelöst .


hatte vor 1 jahr cuc schon mal gezockt . da hatte ich nur die exe ausgetauscht .. soweit wie ich mich errinnern kann ... da hatte es ja auf win 64 bit gelaufen ..


Ich bin ratlos .. hilfe ich schau immernoch weiter .. aber wer helfen kann dann los !


aso . die leute die das problem auch hatten und es gelöst bekommen hatten ,konnte ich nie selber testen weil die links zu alt waren .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkandy9929 (9. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Hi habe das spiel Command & Conquer™  3 Tiberium Wars Das Funktioniert super aber Command & Conquer™ Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Windows 7 64 Bit ! Das Spiel lässt sich Starten , na einigen Menü Auswahl zum Spielbeginn hängt sich das Spiel auf ! Was kann ich tun ? Ich hoffe es kann mir einer Helfen.


----------



## thekerub (9. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Edit: Oh, Necro. Schade, dass man seine Posts hier nicht löschen kann.


----------



## darkandy9929 (9. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

hmm was soll mir das jetzt sagen ? thekerub ?


----------



## thekerub (9. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Sorry, war auf einen Post von weiter oben bezogen. 

RA3 läuft bei mir über Origin einwandfrei, kann dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (10. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Achso OK  Ja ich verstehe es auch nicht ! Ich hatte es letztes Jahr auch druff gehabt! auch mit Windows 7 irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen!


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. März 2014)

*AW: C&C Red alert  1 bis 3, Problemlösungen und Tips*

Hier ein Bild wo es einfach hängen bleibt an welcher stelle ! Will die erste Kampange beginnen und es hängt sich auf wo es anfangen will zu Laden.


----------

